# Places to buy a variety of industrial type equipment



## RLaugh (Aug 25, 2010)

I am doing some work on my house and wondering if I could get some suggestions on were to buy product.  I am fairly handy and was hoping to avoid the "Big Box" stores.  Can anyone suggest a company(s) to buy from?

Criteria - Quality / Industrial grade products and depedable service (If that exists)

Need a little bit of everything.  Tools, Electrical, Door Hinges, Plumbing, some electrical, some HVAC, Paint supplies and other stuff that I am sure that I am not thinking about.  I would appreciate any help from other DIYers


----------



## Cork-Guy (Aug 27, 2010)

Ace Hardware or Crafty Beaver are some smaller "non-big box" type stores; I won't call them mom and pop, but they usually have what you need for a reasonable price. Search via the internet is also a smart idea since you can compare prices from stores across the nation, heck even the world. Start with base.google.com


----------



## joecaption (Jan 10, 2011)

And why would you want to avoid the box stores? 
Walk in buy it get it done.
If you need to return something, walk in get your money back.
No shipping cost involved, or damaged shipment.
As far as tools go try Amazon.com Prices are good, most often free shipping and at the bottom of the posting there's coments about the tools from people who have bought them.
Granger, McMaster Carr are two on line supplyers to concider.


----------

